# 60A main fuse desperate for help



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

so about a week ago my car wouldnt start checked the fuses the main was blown. Put in a new one upon turning key to crank blew it again. any ideas of what wires to look at and in what areas to look at. my car has been down for a week just because i havent had time to look at it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

60A is a lot of current but seeing you said it blew when you went to crank I'd suspect the starter. Have it checked out or disconnect the main power down by the starter and try to see if it still blows the fuse when you turn the key. If it doesn't then I'd say a shorted starter.


----------

